# can it be IBS without pain?



## Libbys (Aug 21, 2000)

Hi Group! I've had three docs tell me I've got IBS, but after following all your imput it seems that most of you have experienced pain with this. I don't have pain,. I just have D and gas and jittery feelings and rumbles. Have any of you experienced the symptoms but not with pain? Thanks, Libby


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2000)

Hi Libby...I don't have pain. Well, maybe every once in a while (maybe 1 a week or less) I'll have a bit of abdominal discomfort, but not the kind of pain others have described.Don't forget, IBS is just a blanket term that doctors have labelled people with intestinal problems they can't figure out, so symptoms vary from person to person.Libby - have you ever tried an elimination diet? I'm in the planning stage of mine. Just some thoughts...cheers


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2000)

I have no pain either. After using milk of magnesia daily for 3 years, I've had such a spastic colon that I have become insensitive to the pain. I have mostly bloating and distention. Sometimes, the blotaing even jabs into my lungs, making it hard to breathe. However, I hardly ever experience pain.


----------

